# FUN Day on FUNdy Bayou



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I managed to launch and load my 15' Polar-Kraft by myself Friday (3/20) into Fundy Bayou in the Grassy Point area. Just me and a lone osprey fishing the incoming tide, and loving it! The wind was blowing strong out of the north and I could hear the choppy waves breaking along the bay shore as I was protected inside the bayou. Using only a beetle spin, rapala minnow and stingray grub I lost count of the mixed bag of redfish, speckled trout and bass I caught. Only problem was . . . EVERYTHING WAS TOO SMALL! The redfish and trout were consistently 14" and the bass were all 11"-12". 

I threw my bait net at the bayou mouth and caught plenty of fat minnows and finger mullet (which I probably should have used but didn't). The redfish and trout were all caught within the first 200 yards of the bayou mouth and the bass were up and down the whole length of the bayou. The No-see-ums were bad around the campground area and a curious little alligator followed me around when it saw I was releasing fish. It is a beautiful place and I would recommend it for KAYAK and CANOE fishing.



Copy and paste in Google Earth Search window for location . . .



30°30'35.38"N 87° 0'12.33"W


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Excellent report. Great lookin Red...

NJD:usaflag


----------

